# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  lint -flagsrc= BUG

## gronaze

Bonjour,

Je veux tester lint sur des sources, mais j'ai un problme en faisant le MakeFile :
je souhaite rcuprer les chemins d'inclusions des headers via un fichier. J'utilise donc l'option :


```
-flagsrc=<f>    Accept command options from file <f>
```

Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi j'obtiens le message suivant :


```

```

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi a ne marche pas ? j'ai essay de mettre le chemin complet de fichier, de mettre des \ et des / ... 

j'en peu plus.... ::help::

----------


## gronaze

J'ai trouv  ::mur:: , je ne sais pas pourquoi mais en excutant lint blabla c'est splint qui est excut et j'obtiens un message d'erreur de lint...

----------

